# Поделитесь Советом



## akkordeonist.by (4 Янв 2011)

Я играю на аккордеоне в училище.У меня скоро экзамен академический.Может подскажите как не упасть духом)
Вобщем мне как-то не страшно,но руки трясутся!


----------



## Новиков Игорь (4 Янв 2011)

Советую поиграть свою программу друзьям или родственникам.Организуйте,своего рода, мини-концерты.Пусть будет 2-3 слушателя,но играть с полной отдачей.Концертов бояться не надо-это обыденное дело для музыканта,почитайте книгу Ф.Р. Липса,статьи И.Г.Пурица - там,помудренее ,конечно,но разобраться можно.А вообще -больше практики и все будет в норме!


----------



## Liliya (4 Янв 2011)

Я перед госами давала концерты в своей музыкальной школе. Мне помогло :biggrin:


----------



## akkordeonist.by (5 Янв 2011)

спасибо.Что-нибудь попробую!


----------

